# What kind of Truck Should I Get?



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been very pleased with my Ford F-250.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

F-250 is plenty of truck for what you want to do. I have never heard anything good about the 6.0 and 6.4L Diesel, so you probably should avoid those two.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

jgnmoose said:


> F-250 is plenty of truck for what you want to do. I have never heard anything good about the 6.0 and 6.4L Diesel, so you probably should avoid those two.


 Right on the money on these 2 diesel motors Ford had problems with them. I drove Fords for many years and they always treated me well. Even had a Ford 250 with a 300ci six that pulled a 2 horse and a 14' stock trailer with 3 horses in it in the Colorado rocky mountains and did an admirable job. Currently I have 2 Dodge 2500's one with a 5.9 gas and one with a 5.9 diesel motor . The diesel will spoil you it pulls so effortlessly.


----------



## Misty abc 123 (Sep 2, 2019)

I personally like the Ford but my dad has a Tundra and I love his truck. It has alot of room and it has amazing gas mileage. I have pulled my Tenassee walker mix in it and he is about 1800. We have had it for over 3 years and have had no issues.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

The Ford F-250 is good for what you want.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Another vote for a Ford....I've got a 99 F-350 dually, crew, 4x4 with the 7.3.....My feeling is it's better to have a little more truck than you need, rather than a little less truck than you need.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm not a Ford person, but I agree with the comments on getting a bit more truck than you might possibly need. 

I had a Dodge 1500 and was not happy hauling my horse trailer with it, so ended up upgrading to a Dodge 2500 diesel. My diesel is a dream - I love driving that truck and it is great to haul with. 

Not too happy with it as my daily driver as driving a diesel in the city is hellish on fuel. I ended up getting an holder Honda CRV as my daily driver - so the diesel is used mainly for hauling and longer trips. 

I would suggest the 250 series as well.


----------

